# Plants that grow on driftwood ?



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

I have seen anubias nana grow on driftwood although you would have to attach it with something first before roots went around wood...this would take a long time as it is a slow growing plant...well at least in my tank. Also...Algae grows on my driftwood! :lol: 

Mike


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Marcel, I'm somewhat surprised this is uncharted territory for you what with that wonderful aquascape you've put together! I guess I never noticed that the driftwood didn't have any plants attached. In any case, as Mike mentioned any of the Anubias spp. will attach to driftwood, as will any of the mosses. Then you've got all of the Java fern varieties (Windelov's happening to be my personal favorite) and Bolbitis fern as well. I've even heard of a few folks being successful at attaching red Wendt's crypt to driftwood.

As for how-to, for the mosses I like to put a very thin layer of moss over the driftwood and simply wind a lot of black cotton thread around and around to keep it in place. This also works for Java and Bolbitis ferns for softer woods like Malaysian jati or 'kiki' wood. However, black thread, which usually dissolves within about three weeks, may not last long enough if you're attaching ferns to harder woods like African root wood, or may not be strong enough to hold down anubias. In that case you can use rubber bands or plastic twist ties to keep them anchored, removing them after a couple of months when you're sure the plants are well set. For rhizome plants, it's always a good idea to give the roots a good trim to encourage new growth of anchoring-type roots. Good luck!


----------



## Slappy (Mar 26, 2003)

My 55gal with Java Fern growing on driftwood.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.nature-aquarium.com/xmas.htm

look under aquascaping and biotypes at aquabotanic.com; there's a thread there.

also (somewhat related):

http://www.aquabotanic.com/ricciaarticle.html

i have certainly seen anubias sold at the lfs attached to driftwood, but i never bought it because it had a trace of black beard algae. 

seems to me amano had a small section on this topic in nature aquarium world. dig it out!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Check this one out Marcel:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2546


Mike


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

yeah mike i forgot about that one. here's another pic of it:

http://www.aquabotanic.com/profileafricanbolbitis.htm


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh man Mike.. YOU TEASE ! :lol: 

That was a great find and a buy on your part. I love the look of that plant , I hope it grows well for ya.

Marcel,
I am sending you some moss but as a side thought I would tell ya what Im thinkin of doing to a sizeable piece of Oak.
I have been eye-ballin that petite nana over at AB and I think it would do very well on wood. The best growing anubia's in my tank right now are rooted in java moss believe it or not. The rhyzomes definately need to be out of substrate and with the moss I think the roots just draw their nutrients from trapped bacteria and mulm in the moss. 
Of course this is just my theory but dang if that one Anubia isnt blowing the others away in growth and color. :? 
I have been thinking of a couple handfuls of the petite nana strapped into a bed of java moss on a log... using the java as a "carpet" effect... I have to get me some of that petite stuff, very kool plant :wink:


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Be careful, Buck. I've had Java moss enthusiastically attach itself to the topside of some of my anubias leaves before I knew it. If you can keep the moss tamed, go for it.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow, you guys are great. Thanks for all the links.

2la: I've rooted anubias coffeefolia to driftwood before but my last try with java moss was less than succesful. As I stated elsewhere, the ferts were very low to non-existent at the time which was probably the cause.

jart; Thanks for the nature aquarium link, it will be very usefull. As for the riccia,been there, done that, too much maintenance because riccia doesn't attach itself. Riccia's a floater.
I really like the bolbitis idea. That combined with some moss looks like the ticket.
This piece of driftwood is huge, there's room for several species.

Buck; I really appreciate the moss. Hmm, root the moss first, then attach the anubias to the moss, sounds like I'm gonna give it a shot. Send me all the moss you can spare!!

Keep em coming!

Marcel


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Here are some Anubias Nanas growing on driftwood. I started with 3 small plants I tied onto the driftwood. This is the results approx. 10 months later.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

aquaphish said:


> Here are some Anubias Nanas growing on driftwood. I started with 3 small plants I tied onto the driftwood. This is the results approx. 10 months later.


Does the nana take root to the driftwood or do you have to keep tieing it down? I'd like to try this with the petit nana that RobertH has for sale if it roots OK.

Man I'm so excited :lol: My tanks gonna look totally new. Sweet  

Marcel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

A bunch of Java moss, 10 or so baby java ferns and little valisneria is on its way to you,dropped it off at the post office this afternoon... at least it aint winter and they cant freeze... :lol:

Hope it grows for ya this time... 

*Buck* 8)


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Buck said:


> A bunch of Java moss, 10 or so baby java ferns and little valisneria is on its way to you,dropped it off at the post office this afternoon... at least it aint winter and they cant freeze... :lol:
> 
> Hope it grows for ya this time...
> 
> *Buck* 8)


What a guy!!


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

The Anubias Nana would need to be tied down to the driftwood at first but no other tying would be nessasary. They would then start to attach themselves to the wood and the roots will also grow into the substrate. 

If you decide to attach something to driftwood I would find a piece of wood with a crack or seperation just large enough to wedge your plant into this would also help. That is how I did mine and the plants took hold very fast.

If you go back to the picture you will also see a very small portion of Java Moss that I have growing on a vertical piece of driftwood.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> at least it aint winter and they cant freeze...


So much for that Marcel...since I sent it to your "old" addy I had stashed away it may be winter by the time you see it ! :evil: 

I knew you moved, thats what I get for doing things hastily...the moss and ferns will be OK, the vals may take a hit though, no biggie though, wasnt even sure if you wanted them... LOL

They had 3 choices... my trash can, your trash can or your tank. :lol: 

I have tons of Vals if you ever need some.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

:lol: The post office has been forwarding mail to my new address. I think they'll get here fine. I'm gonna try to intercept at the old post office before they forward it. :lol: 
I kinda figured you knew I moved but I didn't recall ever giving you my new address, Thats when the light bulb went off :shock: .

Marcel


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Buck: I just got the plants today. They look ok but they smelled like shat when I unpacked them. They're floating in the tank now.

Whats better to tie down java moss to driftwood, cotton thread or fishing line :?: I'm thinking cotton thread since it decomposes, but just wanna make sure.

Marcel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 


If it smells like shat then dont taste it ! :wink: _LMAO !_

I use common thread to tie the moss down, normally black thread (as if it matters) and that does the trick. Now the key is to spread it thinly and let it develop on its own... it will grab faster that way.
Trust me, it will take off soon enough and be lush and thick before you know it.
I doubt the Vals are worth a crap due to time but but the baby ferns should be OK eh?

I have room I think now....what ya itchin to send me bro... ? Im game for a surprise ! :wink: 

Here is a photo of the tank from 2 days ago... what do you think I could use ?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

What happened to all your plants ? Thats all you got left from the move? The vals must be driving you crazy by now :lol: I got water sprite, Rotala indica, glosso,Regular tennulus and amanos tennulus(small) bacopa ludwigia repens, Baby swords. Pick your poison. I got some other stuff, but its not quite ready for pruning yet. If you can wait a couple more weeks I can probably get you some Blyxa and wisteria and crypt wendtii red.

I think your tank could use some glosso, and a bush of something like ludwigia or bacopa on the left side with some of the vals pushed back behind it.

Whats the plant right behind the light colored driftwood on the right side? Is it Sagitaria?

I think the baby ferns are gonna make it. 

Actually the Vals are gonna make it also, I get frustrated with vals, they grow too damn quick and rob the light from the lower growing stuff.

Anyway, let me know...

Marcel


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I donated a ton of plants to my LFS just before the move. It was a decision to save me hassles during the swap. :lol: 

I have never tried growing glosso and would love to see how it does right in front of the balansae's. I really miss the watersprite but I fear I just dont have the space right now. When the Lotus's mature they will eat up the entire center of the tank.  

Send a piece or 2 of glosso on up this way though and I will give it a home, I have around 3wpg , just a bit under that actually with the depth I think, will glosso do OK in that? If not then dont bother, I dont want to be a plant killer... :lol:
If you want to wait a few weeks I would love to try some of that Blyxa too... is that the B. japonica?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I'll send you some glosso and some blyxa japonica. The blyxa is a really slow grower I'll send you a small bunch so we can see how it grows in your tank.

I don't think you'll have any problems growing glosso in your tank. I got 220 watts on my 75 and it grows fine. Glosso is a slow starter also but once it takes off you gotta keep an eye on it or it'll start taking over the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I'll try anything once  

Thx Marcel


----------

